# 60 CSx Handlebar Mount?



## rfields4013 (Jul 10, 2004)

Anyone using their 60CSx with a handlebar mount? If so, how do you like it? 

I have always just thrown mine in my camelbak, but would like to be able to see it without having to stop. My concern is the durability of the mount and the security of the connection. Has anyone rigged a stem mount like the Edge or Colorado units have? I was looking into the possible purchase of one of these units but can't justify it considering that the 60 CSx does everything that I need/want a unit to do.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

i have the mount for the 60csx but haven't been able to use it much yet as my main bikes have 31.8 bars and the clamp is for 1" bars.

*grumble*

I'm going to be forced to hack a stem mount, if I want to do it, one that doesn't interfere with my stem mounted cateye wireless computers.

{sigh}

But, it looks pretty sturdy, if you ask me. Nice solid clamp.

I also know of at least one person who completed the Double Boundary Trail race last Sept using it on his hardtail 29er.


----------



## rfields4013 (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info Bear, I run 31.8 bars as well. Hopefully someone on here has a fix.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Garmin makes an adapter.


----------



## RoyDean (Jul 2, 2007)

I've been using the cheesy $17 garmin bike mount for 2 months now (11 rides, to be exact). I've crashed several times, and it's still holding up. If I had to guess, though, I'd say that it won't last a year with my tendancy to go over the handlebars.....


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

I too bought and just recieved the 60CS bar mount. I know the bar clamp will not fit the bar without purchasing the addapter. I am going to try and mount the frame to the stem with a modifed hose clamp. It will be less obtrusive and may be more prone to staying in place. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## rfields4013 (Jul 10, 2004)

bankerboy said:


> I too bought and just recieved the 60CS bar mount. I know the bar clamp will not fit the bar without purchasing the addapter. I am going to try and mount the frame to the stem with a modifed hose clamp. It will be less obtrusive and may be more prone to staying in place. I'll keep you posted.


Thanks bankerboy, that is exactly what I am curious about (stem mount). It just seems like it would bounce around a lot on the handlebar.


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

*Finished the Bar Mount*

It was far easier than I thought. I had to modify my plan slightly to accommodate the shape of my stem but it looks great and feels very stable.

I took the existing bar mount that you can buy for the 60 cs for about $20.00. Below is an example.

http://www.rei.com/product/716092

I did not modify the cradle that attaches to the unit, only the bar clamp.

I cut the clamp in half, keeping the upper half that attaches to the cradle and mounted it to the stem.

The details:

I removed the bottom portion of the bracket and used a Dremmel to level out the base. I only cut down the side where the hinge for the bracket is located. Think of a up-side-down U.

If you take that U shaped bracket, you want it to set flush on a flat surface, legs of the U facing down. I trimmed it a little more to get it perfectly level.

Next I used the Dremmel to create a concave surface on both ends of the U to closely match the curve of my stem. This created a larger surface area for better contact and stability.

Using a drill, I drilled zip-tie holes on either end, through the U's legs. This would give me a way to attach the zip-ties to the bracket and not interfere with the cradle when it is attached to the bracket. The bracket is made out of thermal plastic (I think) and is very strong. I made sure to center the holes to allow for maximum strength. Be sure you do not drill too high or the zip-ties may interfere with the mounting of the cradle and you get to spend another $20.00. :madman:

After cutting the rubber shims that came with the original kit to match the feet of the bracket, I glued them onto the bracket using rubber cement. This will help keep the bracket from moving.

I checked/rechecked/double rechecked for position and cranked those zip-ties down. I used 7mm zip-ties (I think). I know they are readily available at Home Depot.

It made for a very stable base. Now, I haven't ridden with it just yet. My first chance will be on Sunday. I think I will still loop the 60 cs's tether around my bars just in case but it looks good. It is not interfering with anything. It is not sticking out awkwardly, and it is very easy see, much easier than in my pack. I can't tell you how many times, while ridding a trail for the first time, I have had to stop and pull the GPS out to check the map.

I'm a happy boy! I can post pics later if anybody needs.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

.....


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

.....


----------



## rfields4013 (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks for the explanation bankerboy, I would love to see a couple of pics when you get time to post some. Your description sounds exactly like what I was imagining.


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

Here are the pics of the completed bracket. I appologize for not having any work in progress. But a few specs for the record. I used a 3/16" drill bit for the holes. The zip-ties are readly available at home depot and are nearly as wide. Please forgive the dirty pictures. I will be washing my ride tonight!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Awesome post-up! This has sealed the deal for me buying the 76CSx mount from Garmin and just doing a little tweaking. I've got a new stem & bars on the way (Race Face) and look forward to this.


----------



## rfields4013 (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks for the pics! I will be ordering a mount this weekend.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

the thing I like about your mount is that is also a break-away mount, it will slide out of the way to one side or the other a bit, *when* you endo.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

bear said:


> the thing I like about your mount is that is also a break-away mount, it will slide out of the way to one side or the other a bit, *when* you endo.


The Garmin mount is also preferred by many, since it will release the gps if it is hit in a crash. Big Larry and others prefer it for this reason, and attach the lanyard to the bars as a safety tether so it does not tumble off into the brush (or worse) in a crash.

I have a couple RAM mounts that I have not figured out how to mount to the stem in a couple years trying. I may buy the Garmin after seeing this.


----------



## stefrox (Mar 5, 2008)

*The nr° 1 handlebar bracket*

















My bike cockpit


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

stefrox said:


> *The nr° 1 handlebar bracket*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone see the same problems with this bracket that I see? Yikes, that thing would be death to carbon bars, for one. I also wouldn't want to crash on it. Too many pointy edges. Might be fine for ATV/moto use, but I'm afraid of that one.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, nice design and durable, but that thing would shred my knees way too many times on each ride. I'm not sure I would clear it on out of the saddle climbing. I'm sure it would never release the GPS though.


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2003)

*Any clearance issues with hi riser bars*

Is there any problems with a Garmin bar mount with either unit? I have hi rise bars, and only a bit of space before the bars sweep up 55mm, I think.

I guess the stem mount is the way to go. You'd think that someone would make these, especially for the 60CSx.

Thanks
SB


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

The RAM mount will work. I have two and have used it on a variety of bars. Most difficult was on the On-One Mary bar. I did a slight mod to the mount to get it lower and more over the stem. Here are the best pics I have of it on a Midge drop bar and the Mary.


----------



## Ilikejeeps2 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Inspired*

Thanks for the idea Bankerboy.:thumbsup:


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm glad it worked out for you. I have used my multiple times and even played superman over the bars once and have not had a problem with the mount or the gps coming loose.

For anybody else out there who wants the plans, please send 19.95 in as SASE to........


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

bankerboy said:


> I'm glad it worked out for you. I have used my multiple times and even played superman over the bars once and have not had a problem with the mount or the gps coming loose.
> 
> For anybody else out there who wants the plans, please send 19.95 in as SASE to........


I just got garmin's mount for my 76CSx today. I'm going to have at it and see if I can make a mount that works that well for it. The 76 mount does have a little lock on the back that could make things interesting for fit. I might not have to do anything to it, but I could probably file some of it down if it's in the way.


----------



## stwilson74 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have used the Garmin mount mostly trouble free but I have had the clamp break on me once at the hinge, not suure if I switched between different handle bars one too many times or what but it broke... They do have a clamp that'll do up to a 32MM bar available... I do as others have mentioned and loop the lanyard on the handlebar as a just incase measure.


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2003)

Slocaus, Is that the Ram-HOL-GA12U? and which bar mount did you use with it? Don't see that on the Ram pages.
Thanks
SBob


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Spongebob said:


> Slocaus, Is that the Ram-HOL-GA12U? and which bar mount did you use with it? Don't see that on the Ram pages.
> Thanks
> SBob


Yes it is the RAM-HOL-GA12U. The clamp is the RAM RAP-274U. 
I got everything from from GPS City. http://www.gpscity.com/item-ram/rap274.htm


----------

